#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Building a Marble Swimming Pool

## dirtydog

Well I have just been going through my HDDs and have about 4gbs of spare space on this pc which has 240gbs of Hard drives in, so time to dump some pictures.

So here is a tutorial on how to build your own Marble swimming pool, now marble aint the best of stuff to use as it is pourous and stains real easily, but hell the whole lot is covered in either salt or freshwater so the staining works out even, also the 10cm by 20 cm slabs of marble only cost 100baht per square meter so marble works out the cheapest to make your swimming pool.

Anyway lets start from the beginning, first off you need a really big hole, this is where you will put your swimming pool, I should mention this is one I built a few years ago, so first off you get your standard digger in, this baby has to clear the crap off of the land and start digging the hole, now if you want a 2 meter deep pool you have to dig down like 3 meters so you can get the footings in, swimming pools are really heavy so you don't want to try and save money on them, this digger has about a 3.5 meter reach on it which is no where near enough but it's a good start.



He needs a couple of days to move all the dirt and crap into a big pile then you got to rent a 10 wheel truck for him to load all this crap into so it can be dumped, by this time your running out of room if the land is only a small plot, the digger is like 3 to 4,000baht perday, the 10 wheeler about 3,000baht perday, plus what he makes on selling your dirt, these guys don't do too bad moneywise.

The dirt pile starts.



The staff accidently on purpose smashed down the neighbours wall and concrete BBQ but luckily they never knew about that, hell we needed the room, we had the big beasty bstard coming soon.

So here we are digging a big hole.



Eventually you realise that this little bugger aint gonna dig a hole big enough, this is the time to rent a tracked monster, this beast is brought in on a lorry and you got to put wood planks down for it otherwise the road gets destroyed, also your wood gets destroyed but it is better than being sued I suppose by city hall, now this beasty is like 8,000baht perday, you got your 10 wheel lorry here all the time now to get rid of the excess dirt and things are moving at a fine pace.



Sometimes you hit slight little problems like the water table being to high, ok this aint a slight problem it's like a fok me problem, the job turns into a nightmare job, ok this place is right near the beach in Jomtien, so you got to get guys there nice and early in the morning to start pumping out, you don't want all that machinery like beasty diggers and lorries waiting there so they can start work, so you get a couple of the guys in there at 6am, this is where you need a couple of Muslim staff, they are more conci, erm they think more about there work than Buddhists do.

----------


## Gerbil

^.... and the buggers had to get up for the 5am prayers anyway, so they're more likely to show up.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Trouble is that even Muslims have holidays and then your foked for a couple of hours, I mean whats the point of digging out mud and watching it go all over the place, the pumps are in place but aint no one there to start erm up.

Obviously at this stage all the neighbours hate you, everyday your pumping thousands of gallons of water onto the street and flooding it, it came to the stage that we had to rent a water lorry everyday to pump it into, the pumps were running full time but over half of the slimey gunge went into water lorries, now this was getting damn expensive, we would fill up the water lorry and while he was off dumping the stuff the pumps kept pumping, yep onto the street, as we got deeper we had more and more problems with the water table, we found that neighbours had run their cess pits onto this land and had to block all them as we didn't need their water aswell, obviously they done their nut and told us about this imaginary sewage system in Jomtien, it's like what this imaginary sewage system ends up at this house? fok you, so they were blocked, although some German cnut neighbour did try to cause us problems later in the job, more on Adolf later.

----------


## dirtydog

Of course when your digging a damn big hole next to a house you got to chuck some steel supports into the ground so the house don't collapse, people probably get a bit angry about that sort of stuff, anyway before you start digging out you get your cheapy digger to whack something like this into the ground, I should add they are real hard to get out of the ground and we use one of those engine lifting things set up on a bamboo frame work.

----------


## dirtydog

Now as we all know your swimming pool needs somewhere to dump excess water and store it, so this is another big hole you need, the best case scenario is like a resevoir of about the a third of the size of your swimming pool, most cases this aint gonna happen so don't worry about it too much, the sun burns off Clorine like nobodies business so your gonna have to keep a check on the balance of your pool anyway, so lets build a resovoir.




Rendering off the resevoir.



Again this also holds a lot of weight so is structural and damn expensive.



Tile the bugger out and you got a water proof container.

----------


## kingwilly

is this for a single home? or a complex?

----------


## dirtydog

Single home of course, don't deal with scummy people that have to live in a complex.....

----------


## kingwilly

so how much would have been the total bill then?

----------


## dirtydog

No idea, we couldn't do a total bill as the pool was built under the water table, the local houses have raised pools, aint no one gonna quote for a job like that.

----------


## kingwilly

> No idea, we couldn't do a total bill as the pool was built under the water table, the local houses have raised pools, aint no one gonna quote for a job like that.


so what u just worked for a bit then gave up? 

or u got no idea what it cost ya or wot u billed? 

 :Confused:

----------


## dirtydog

No idea what I billed, this was in conjunction with building a mansion and guest house.

----------


## dirtydog

So now you got to decide how to get in and out of your swimming pool, proper steps or a stainless ladder? stainless is cheaper and quicker, but this pool has steps, here we are with the basic form work in place.

----------


## dirtydog

Lets go back a bit and show you the footings, we wont bother with the steel work and walls and that as that has already been done in this thread HERE (Building your own swimming pool in Thailand)

For the footings most builders use the concrete rings to use as a form, these ones are 150cm diameter, these you will need loads of as you don't want your swimming pool cracking at a later date, on top of these you will run your beam work, and on top of that you will do your concrete pour for the floor of the pool, obviously in your footings you put in a steel rebar pad with uprights to tie into your beam work.

----------


## dirtydog

So here is a nice picture of the finished steps leading into the swimming pool, all the edges are rounded off so people don't cut their feet, this is done with an angle grinder starting with really rough pads and eventually getting down to really smooth ones made out of wet and dry sand paper.

----------


## dirtydog

Swimming pool lights are 12 volt halogens, some are sealed units and some aint, also some are 100 watt and some are 300 watt, now being DC these need some real big cables in, you wired up for 100watt stuff and the customer gets 300watt stuff your foked, those cables you used will just burn out, remember, keep your customer under control at all times, even if it means beating them.

The best lights to get for your swimming pool are the sealed units, yeah they cost a bit more to replace but hell if you got a swimming pool you got money to waste and a real expensive ornament so stop your whinging about the price, most people in the world cant afford swimming pools so whats an extra couple of thousand baht?

With swimming pool lights it is best to have a seperate transformer and cable run to each one, cable burns out or goes wrong they lost one light so it aint the end of the world, you run the cables in series and it gets damaged at the beginning you will be getting lots of hate mail and phone calls  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Marble is really hard to get to stick to walls, this is because the back of the marble is quite smooth and also marble isn't very pourous, as the walls here are never straight and you want your marble to be straight you do need to use cement to stick on your marble slabs.

These are 10 by 20 cm slabs of marble, the best way to get these to stick is to cut a groove into the back of the marble using an angle grinder and then glue a nail into the groove, ie a 2 inch groove for a 3 inch nail so it sticks out a bit, when you cement this up onto the wall the nail will be imbedded into the cement, you don't need to do this to every slab as it is really time consuming, but the more you do it to the better it will last.

----------


## hillbilly

DD, I hope that most everyone can now understand the problems of building a home here in Thailand.

Yes, it is true that I am a donor. All of US25 bucks or so.

Back on subject. This thread shows the problems of building a dream project in a 3rd world country. This I can understand... :Smile:  

2 thumbs up!

----------


## Thetyim

> the best way to get these to stick is to cut a groove into the back of the marble using an angle grinder and then glue a nail into the groove


Sorry that went straight past me.
Can you explain more or show a picture of the groove & nail.
Also what glue do you use.

----------


## dirtydog

The nail is like laid into the groove so slopes slightly away from the back of the tile, that way there is like an inch of the nail sticking sticking away from the tile but no further than say 8mm from the back of the tile, the glue can be any 2 part resin type stuff.

----------


## dirtydog

Next you need a shower area by your pool to either wash the salt or chlorine off of your self after swimming, and the suntan lotion off before swimming.





The stainless grating we got made to order, the shower stand from Home Pro, in the last picture you can see the surround of the pool is made with Granite, this is really slippery when wet and really should be acid etched in strips so your feet get a reasonable grip on it.

----------


## barbaro

*DD,*

I think what you do, is cool.

----------


## KevinCorr

I thought when you were in the water table you built above ground? It seems (don't know nuttin about it!!!) you have almost enough structure and concrete to do that? I guess it is a question of taste then.

----------


## dirtydog

> I thought when you were in the water table you built above ground?


Price wise that is the sensible option  :Smile:

----------


## The_Dude

> Swimming pool lights are 12 volt halogens, some are sealed units and some aint, also some are 100 watt and some are 300 watt, now being DC these need some real big cables in, you wired up for 100watt stuff and the customer gets 300watt stuff your foked, those cables you used will just burn out, remember, keep your customer under control at all times, even if it means beating them.
> 
> The best lights to get for your swimming pool are the sealed units, yeah they cost a bit more to replace but hell if you got a swimming pool you got money to waste and a real expensive ornament so stop your whinging about the price, most people in the world cant afford swimming pools so whats an extra couple of thousand baht?
> 
> With swimming pool lights it is best to have a seperate transformer and cable run to each one, cable burns out or goes wrong they lost one light so it aint the end of the world, you run the cables in series and it gets damaged at the beginning you will be getting lots of hate mail and phone calls


 *How come you are not using fiber optic cables (ran to the fixture outlets)? Instead it looks like you place lamps into the fixtures. This is a problem safety wise and maintenance wise. Like you said spend the bucks well and do it right! The lamps can be above ground in a weather proof box and the FO cables ran into the pool fixtures. Also you use power supply to change AC to DC not a transformer. You will have to size a power transformer's VA for the lamp load KW! Thus not having to run wires of different gauges AWG everywhere.

The Dude*

----------


## Whiteshiva

> The nail is like laid into the groove so slopes slightly away from the back of the tile, that way there is like an inch of the nail sticking sticking away from the tile but no further than say 8mm from the back of the tile, the glue can be any 2 part resin type stuff.



I still don't get it, but it is probably OK, because 
1) I am not that smart :Confused:  , and 
2) I don't plan on building a swimming pool in the near future.

1) is not likely to change (at least not for the better), and if 2) ever does, I will be in touch.   :Cool:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Like this I reckon.

----------


## dirtydog

8 out of 10 for marmite  :Smile:  actually it's easier to glue the nail in the other way round  :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> ^ Like this I reckon.


But wouldn't it be dangerous for the swimmers if the whole swimming pool was full of tiles like that?????? :Confused:  


OK - I got it - just trolling a bit now, I guess.... we'll see if anyone bites....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Of course, using proper adhesive would be better, but that would mean doing it properly.

----------


## Dougal

These slabs have a fibreglass mesh bonded to the back to give them a key.

----------


## Thetyim

Now Marmers piccy is what I was guessing you meant except that I thought the nail head would be on the 'outside'.
Using a bent nail which DD forgot to mention. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Why do you need a groove?
Couldn't the bent nail just be glued on ?

----------


## Dougal

> Why do you need a groove? Couldn't the bent nail just be glued on ?


Using a groove gives the glue more grip on the nail and the marble.

----------


## dirtydog

There isn't any need to bend the nail as it comes out at an angle anyway.

----------


## hillbilly

This thread shows what building in Thailand is really like! Great job DD! :Very Happy:

----------


## Driventowin

This is why I want to re-start up my own swimming pool company here. These processes illustrated here are about 40 years out of date and that is no exaggeration. the process of pouring concrete to manufacture a pool went out of date with the Apollo missions. Everything being used here including the lights has been far better refined than this, I am not sure why so many lights are needed? In fact I am certain that they aren't needed! 

Why are some are 100W and others 300W it all sounds like a complete cluster f@#$ to me I am sorry to say and that doesn't even address the safety concerns that few of you even know about in the construction of your swimming pools mainly lack of electrical safeties I have seen in the electrical installations here.

What I would like to know besides the overall cost is how long this process took? I *would* give you an estimated cost upfront because I know what the he!! I am doing and I am confident in my experience. The pools I have seen built here for the most part take way too long which ends up costing far more for everyone involved especially cutting the profit margin considerably which drives the overall cost of the pool.

I have experience with processes that are available here recently that would cut the time in half or even less with a better quality, safer, stronger, longer lasting, more aesthetically pleasing swimming pool, _maybe_ slightly higher in price but certainly well worth it since they have far fewer problems and save the homeowner measurably more energy which is a big concern these days with Oil prices hovering around $100 PB.

Just FYI In the South Florida area where I did all aspects of swimming pool maintenance, repairs and construction on multi-million dollar (not Baht) homes. 

The entire area is approximately 11 feet below sea level thus the swamp in the middle. Therefore every swimming pool nearly all of which are in-ground pools have this amount of water year round that has to be removed during construction and it's all in the process. This entire idea of additional cost for water cisterns or surge tanks as they are more commonly known under ground is completely out dated and a waste of another important resource being water, and space where it is already limited not to mention the additional time wasted and added cost of construction and materials.

More than 90% percent of these pools leak as well due to the construction, who is paying for all of that water? You the consumer! In more ways than just monetarily, additionally you pay for more chemicals too, to balance that fresh, new water with constantly, that is...When they even balance the water here.



Whew!! Now I feel a little better, I could make several other points as well but I think I'm having a stroke as probably you are too by now, so I'll save them for another post... OK, well... Soap box off for now...

----------


## dirtydog

> I am not sure why so many lights are needed?


This swimming pool is more of an ornament than a swimming pool, the owner never uses it.

----------


## DrAndy

> This is why I want to re-start up my own swimming pool company here. These processes illustrated here are about 40 years out of date and that is no exaggeration. the process of pouring concrete to manufacture a pool went out of date with the Apollo missions. ...


 
It is no good making criticisms and not backing them up with information DT

please let us know what are these modern methods as they are still pouring concrete to make pools in Europe.

----------


## AntRobertson

> please let us know what are these modern methods as they are still pouring concrete to make pools in Europe.


Even better, PM them to me so I can start my own swimming pool Co.

----------


## Spin

> What I would like to know besides the overall cost is how long this process took?


Who gives a shit how long it takes? :Smile: , three guys on 140 baht per day. it dont matter if it takes them 10 months its still pennies. It would be 1800 Uk pounds for labour. its nothing.

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by Driventowin
> 
> 
> This is why I want to re-start up my own swimming pool company here. These processes illustrated here are about 40 years out of date and that is no exaggeration. the process of pouring concrete to manufacture a pool went out of date with the Apollo missions. ...
> 
> 
>  
> It is no good making criticisms and not backing them up with information DT
> 
> please let us know what are these modern methods as they are still pouring concrete to make pools in Europe.


Let me just say that first off these aren't criticisms... They are professional observations based on more than 20 years experience, take them or leave them but I am not willing to include all of my years of trade secrets here on a public forum so that others can just pilfer them as has already been done to me numerous times before.

For the purposes of demonstration only I will make an exception this one time but as a rule information has a price. People pay consultants all the time for just that and based on my experience there are certain topics such as pools it would be wiser just take my word for it or not... It's up to you, but I chose to keep my trade secrets just that until such time as I enter the market, it's my edge.. 

One of those processes is referred to as Gunite, it is a modern form of concrete application that uses far less water therefore is far stronger than poured concrete and done properly has no cold joints and is more form-able for aesthetics.




> This swimming pool is more of an ornament than a swimming pool, the owner never uses it.


As most pools actually are..




> Who gives a shit how long it takes?, three guys on 140 baht per day. it dont matter if it takes them 10 months its still pennies. It would be 1800 Uk pounds for labour. its nothing.


Well in spite of the abrasive tone of your post....You may not, but most sensible people don't like the inconvenience of having a dirty, dangerous, open hole in their backyard for months on end *at any cost*. 

Additionally just like in this situation this house's foundation is in jeopardy every single day it is an open hole, how much do you supposed this pool would cost if it's construction began to undermine the house, which it probably already has in spite of the temporary retention walls.

Finally, from a business point of view, which is what I was mostly speaking about, if your 140baht per day workers are tied up for 10 months on one pool than building others is going to be quite difficult and therefore not profitable. 

Now, your come back is going to be to hire more unskilled labor to complete those pools without supervision because eventually you have more laborers than you can efficiently oversee, and there in lies your answer to the construction problems faced here in Thailand, bottom line like every where else, you get what you pay for. 

So given that the British pound is more than twice the dollar you would be well advised to let some of your wealth go to have a proper construction crew complete your projects in a shorter period of time IMO..

----------


## Dalton

> Even better, PM them to me so I can start my own swimming pool Co.


Quite a jump, from use-car sales-man to SW-pool contractor, I admire your guts  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Additionally just like in this situation this house's foundation is in jeopardy every single day it is an open hole, how much do you supposed this pool would cost if it's construction began to undermine the house, which it probably already has in spite of the temporary retention walls.


Your really wild guessing there aint you.

----------


## lom

> So given that the British pound is more than twice the dollar


Sour grapes  :nerner:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Quite a jump, from use-car sales-man to SW-pool contractor, I admire your guts


I'm a Renaissance man (did I spell that right?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dalton

Yeah, and I'm the Pope... :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

> Why are some are 100W and others 300W it all sounds like a complete cluster f@#$ to me


I feel sure if I checked google there would be the option to buy 100w or 300 w swimming pool lights even in America The Land Of The Free.




> more aesthetically pleasing swimming pool,


Concrete pours you can make any shape you want so I have no idea of what you are talking about.




> repairs and construction on multi-million dollar (not Baht) homes.


This poor little house in Jomtien is valued at multi million dollars, but that aint saying a lot as the dollar is pretty much worthless, it consists of 2 houses and about 9 bedrooms and about the same in bathrooms, well actually a few more bathrooms than bedrooms, as for gunite that has also been round for years, are you telling us it is structural?

----------


## Spin

> I am not willing to include all of my years of trade secrets here on a public forum so that others can just pilfer them as has already been done to me numerous times before.


Thats your decision. DD is quite happy to do so, sure he holds a little back for himself but at least he shares the basics which is more than you are doing.

Maybe we can pay you to come on here and share your experience.

I'm sure that everyone is absolutley chomping at the bit to deal with a pompous twat like you.

 :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

Driventowin, there really are no trade secrets anymore, it is all on the internet, even down to how to change the engine oil on your car, yet still most people take their car to the garage to get it done, people generally can't be bothered or don't have the time to do things for themselves, so they pay other people to do them for them, why you think your trade secrets are better than anybody elses I have no idea, if they were you would be retired here now in Thailand rather than looking for a partner to put up the money to get you into the swimming pool business.

----------


## Driventowin

All I can say to this barrage of intellectually challenged comments is don't be a hypocrite then next time you have something to complain about regarding construction here, remember how receptive you were to this reply..

And You don't know me or my circumstances for being here In Thailand but I am certain they are based on a more honorable reason than the masses, but these days in a "get what you can for yourself and piss on the rest" world that doesn't really matter anymore...

JFYI What ever happened to the rules everyone here agreed to about not flaming anyone? Anything I might have said since has all been in self defense, I made no personal comments or called anyone any names in my original post but it seems to be quite OK even from the moderator to do that to me just for voicing my professional opinion since I first posted in this thread.. Nice example, Thanks for the warm welcome.....

----------


## dirtydog

Driventowin, you have added several hundred words to this thread and none of them beneficial to anyone, they consist of how great you are, how your trade secrets are the best, and thats about it, you have added no information to this thread at all, sorry, but forums are about information, not how big your knob maybe.

----------


## Driventowin

I'm not going to even try to justify most of the comments with a reply as so many have been taken completely out of context anyway.. Like the one about the cost of this house or any other. I was speaking in general terms of the comparison as a whole and the level of customer I catered too in the States, as there are countless companies who just do little "cookie cutter" pools that aren't custom and a monkey could do and require no real knowledge. But think what you will it's obvious that you are going to do that anyway..

I am curious though, tell me how is it that one would make a rounded base instead of a 90 degree angle at the bottom of the pool with poured concrete all in one shot without days of additional working to achieve it? That's just one small example.. 

And yes... Gunite is structural.. It is the actual structure just as poured concrete is except it doesn't require all of that additional preparation like foundations and the like that this pool needed..

Yeah the Internet is a great place for misinformation too, you disseminate what is right and what is bullshit when you don't know any better..

----------


## dirtydog

Hmmm, my understanding of gunite is that it is sprayed cement, ie for rendering, normally go for a 10mm skim and render it off, that aint structural, and if it was, do you spray it straight onto the rebar?

----------


## Driventowin

> Driventowin, you have added several hundred words to this thread and none of them beneficial to anyone, they consist of how great you are, how your trade secrets are the best, and thats about it, you have added no information to this thread at all, sorry, but forums are about information, not how big your knob maybe.


So that gives justification? Maybe there's just a little too much hypersensitivity here... 

So I guess the comments on other threads like "polishing turtles" and such are all about information? let's be realistic here and call a spade a spade and say that a forum is just about a popularity contest and who your drinking buddy is, more than anything... There's information in what I posted just not what you wanted to hear..

----------


## dirtydog

Would you care to highlight the info you gave?

----------


## Driventowin

> Hmmm, my understanding of gunite is that it is sprayed cement, ie for rendering, normally go for a 10mm skim and render it off, that aint structural, and if it was, do you spray it straight onto the rebar?


Ahhh, some worthwhile exchange.
Yes you do spray it over the rebar but with as equal amounts on both sides as possible centering the rebar throughout the structure (there's tricks to that too) and if there wasn't any trade secrets than everyone here would be doing it already, even the ones that do it still don't do it the way we do in the States. 

It is not just for rendering, you spray it as thick as is required but there are limitations but not as much as poured concrete. It is sprayed concrete, the mixing with water is done at the nozzle and therefore cuts down the amount of water required considerably and less water equates to a stronger structure and less cure time, an average pool can be completely shelled, walls, floors, steps, etc. in about 3 to 4 hours max. not days or weeks and it is one solid unit without cold joints. 

You mentioned the heavy equipment standing by, obviously that wasn't at 140baht per day rate since you mentioned having to drain the pool first and it's urgency. Well this technique in normal conditions (which was your situation for me) the pool can be laid out, dug, framed steeled and shelled in about 2 to 3 days max. think of how much that saves in time and money given the sometimes uncooperative weather in this environment.. 

One more thing I want to add.
You unfairly quipped at me about chest pounding, (though you used another analogy).Would it make you feel a whole lot more confident in what I had to say if acted like a wimp and lacked complete confidence in what I had to say? Let's play fair and read the post for what it is and not make it into something it isn't... Sound reasonable?

----------


## dirtydog

> I am not sure why so many lights are needed? In fact I am certain that they aren't needed!


You don't understand rich people.




> I would give you an estimated cost upfront because I know what the he!! I am doing and I am confident in my experience.


Everybody quotes before a job, you are not unique in this.




> The pools I have seen built here for the most part take way too long which ends up costing far more for everyone involved


Cost too much for who?




> maybe slightly higher in price


Ahhh, your customers.

----------


## dirtydog

> and if there wasn't any trade secrets than everyone here would be doing it already, even the ones that do it still don't do it the way we do in the States.


Sorry to break your love affair with the USA, but they been doing that in Eastern Germany for the last 15 years at least, yeah they stole your idea and that, but hell, those English boys made good money out of it  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

I thought marble was much more expensive than granite.

What are most pools lined with?

----------


## dirtydog

Driventowin, lets go back to your comments about the lights and how he doesn't need so many, now these are pictures from one of his Thailand houses, in the UK he owns 3 porshes and a couple of Lexus, not sure what his wife drives, I think a merc, anyway 2 of those porshes are the big beasty SUVs keans? and the other one a proper sports cars, when a guy is prepared to spend several hundred thousand pounds for cars you really don't bother questioning him on the poxy little stuff like 5,000baht lights, he says how many he wants, and you say, "Yes Sir", and you put those poxy lights in for him as he is the customer which is the most important thing you can have.

----------


## dirtydog

> What are most pools lined with?


Not marble or granite, only the romans and me done that, marble is cheaper than granite.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What are most pools lined with?


Ceramic tile.

----------


## Driventowin

> Would you care to highlight the info you gave?


I see.....So the rules state one must have something of substance to contribute everytime one posts? I'm sorry I didn't see that disclaimer in there and frankly if I'm to be held to that standard then that also disqualifies untold numbers of contributors here based on much of the useless banter posted..

But hey it's your playground I guess you can make the rules read any way that's convenient and let whom ever you deem worthy to play by them too.. I'm just asking for balanced and equal consideration is all.

In Actuality this thread was deceased before I brought some life back to it anyway...

Also I forgot to mention that I did appreciate the pictures..

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, you resurected this thread, you stated how everything was wrong on this thread, but you forgot to say why it was wrong and how you could have done better with your trades of the secret, bit like jerking off into space I should imagine.

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> What are most pools lined with?
> 
> 
> Ceramic tile.


Here they are but not in the States, In the states there are several surfaces but most are a plaster based mixed with a small aggregate stone that comes in a wide varity of colors...

Ok Dirty, that chip your sporting is growing larger and larger...Since I haven't built any pools in a former communist country before it really isn't a realisitic comparison I would be making right? Keep shining that light...I'm not going to play your game anymore.. But JFYI That is about 25 years shorter than we have, and this isn't Germany so your point escapes me? If there isn't a German over here guniting pools than what's yer point there fella?? Cause I ain't looking to build no pools in mein Swaziland..

----------


## dirtydog

Hey come on, you said you added loads to this thread, just highlight a couple of things you added to it  :Smile:

----------

